# Molly 5 months



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Once again we were practicing this past weekend (Molly first show comes up the beginning of June). We started out, she was wearing her collar...









Then decided that we wanted smooth view of her neck and topline. So..."look ma no hands".









We have also been debating about her colour (Blanket Black and Tan or bi). Molly does have tan on her checks and some on her chest, I don't know if you can see it either but she also has ticking that now runs from between her ears down to her shoulders. She does have the black on her hocks and penciling on the toes. I call her a bi, her breeder calls her a Black and Tan (as the bi's she was familiar with only had tan on the legs). Just curious how others see it.


















krisk


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful, she looks like a bi to me.


----------

